# 6/24 Bluewater Fishing/Spearfishing with pics



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Left OB around 5 am looking for bluewater. Found Bluewater and a solid weedline about6 or so miles north of the spur. Tons of dolphin. Saw a Good blue sized feeding ahead on the weedline so we tried to live bait for him, but no luck.Ended up catching30 or more dolphin all on Topwater poppers. (kept 18 fish) Then decidedbreak out the gunsand shoot a couple, my brother got a nice bull and chris and I got a couple chickens on the spear. On the Way home we saw 6 or more sei whales...a truly amazing sight. Not the biggest fish we've caught, but some of the most fun I've ever had on the water, Constant action, sunny, and flat calm seas. I'm sure Chris can Chime in with more details. Check out the pics










Michaels Bull Taken by Spear...



















Chris's 27lb Cow Airborne....










Me and Chris with his Cow....









One of the Many sei whales. Estimated at 40+ feet. Fairly intimidating from a 24 ft. boat.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that would make for a good day for me...Nice fish and whale sighting.:clap:clap:clap

:takephoto:takephoto:takephoto:clap


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Those pics make me SICK! just kidding = I need some Mahi like those ASAP! Great job & nice pics!!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

No ling around the whale?


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

What was the water like around the nipple/elbow.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Very cool trip, I'm glad to see you are doing it right and taking those fish with a speargun! J/K, looks like a fun time out there.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Man, what a great post. I hope to get out to some blue water some day and do some spearing.


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

the water was green at the nipple and stayed that way for about 15 miles south.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome trip and incredible pictures Sam! Thats awesome!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to say that was one of the most fun trips we've had. We didn't catch the biggest fish out there but there was constant action from something all day. All we set out to do was catch dolphin and thats what we did. Hell I even jumped in and speared a fish and anyone who knows me will tell you that I <U>DON'T</U> get in deep water; just a karma thing I guess.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG.

Great Report.


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

what can I say!! Too COOL!

Jay


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great Report and Pictures.:bowdown

Looks like yall kept lines tight all day long.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man...I missed this one!! Great pics too guys!!:letsdrink


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome pics!! Great catches...that looks like a sweet mat of grass that produced the speared mahi!!! Keep up the good work and thanks for the report!


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

That awesome..

Great catch and photos:clap


----------

